# Old Farts v Whippersnapper 2020.



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2019)

Have heard back from Forest Pines regarding next years meeting. Great news is that I've negotiated the same deal. Â£139.00 for a single room, Â£109.00 for a twin.
Have had to bring the dates forward a tad to fit in with my existing holiday plans, Sunday 31st May and Monday 1st June.
Who's up for it????


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Have heard back from Forest Pines regarding next years meeting. Great news is that I've negotiated the same deal. Â£139.00 for a single room, Â£109.00 for a twin.
Have had to bring the dates forward a tad to fit in with my existing holiday plans, Sunday 31st May and Monday 1st June.
Who's up for it????
		
Click to expand...

Thought you had retired... this year was you swansong etc


----------



## Dando (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark and myself will be there.
I'll speak with my son in law and see if he fancies it - hopefully the RAF wont cancel his leave this time!


----------



## Badger (Jul 5, 2019)

yeah, why not  -  early claim on a single room !


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2019)

Me!

Single room please.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2019)

I'll give it a go, probably be a Whippersnapper next time looking at this years contingent 

Single please


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 5, 2019)

Smiffy
jobr1850
Dando
Mark
Badger
Crow
Imurg
chrisd
Khamelion


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 5, 2019)

Me and Jimboh.  Single rooms please.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 5, 2019)

Smiffy
jobr1850
Dando
Mark
Badger
Crow
Imurg
chrisd
Khamelion
Virtuocity
Jimboh


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 5, 2019)

im in too.

Single room again please Rob


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 5, 2019)

Smiffy
jobr1850
Dando
Mark
Badger
Crow
Imurg
chrisd
Khamelion
Virtuocity
Jimboh
SteveW86                                           
Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2019)

Fragger will be attending, not one to miss ðŸ‘


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 5, 2019)

Khamelion said:




Smiffy
jobr1850
Dando
Mark
Badger
Crow
Imurg
chrisd
Khamelion - single room
Virtuocity
Jimboh
SteveW86                                       
Fragger
Kraxx Capt again??  Single Room 
Moogie - Single Room


Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fragger will be attending, not one to miss ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

TWO single rooms?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2019)

drive4show said:



			TWO single rooms? 

Click to expand...

Cheeky ðŸ¤ª she might be playing by then , trouble is sheâ€™d be a whipper.

Could be a good plant as an anti ringer ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 5, 2019)

I'll have another go if allowed ðŸ˜€ Don't mind sharing. 


Dates firmly implanted


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2019)

Put me down for a single please Smiffy.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 5, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger
6 Crow
7 Imurg
8 chrisd
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity
11 Jimboh
12 SteveW86
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock

Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ippersnapper-2020.102080/#G8rO7rVUq7jdMTtM.99 

Im in single room if available.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 5, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger
6 Crow
7 Imurg
8 chrisd
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity
11 Jimboh
12 SteveW86
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich
17 Kraxx
18 Moogie


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 5, 2019)

Anotherdouble is in and wanting a single. Thank you


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 5, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger
6 Crow
7 Imurg
8 chrisd
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity
11 Jimboh
12 SteveW86
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich
17 Kraxx
18 Moogie
19 Anotherdouble


----------



## rosecott (Jul 5, 2019)

The cast of Last of the Summer Wine are in for singles, me, Dave Foster, Les Smith, Gordon Taylor.

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger
6 Crow
7 Imurg
8 chrisd
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity
11 Jimboh
12 SteveW86
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich
17 Kraxx
18 Moogie
19 Anotherdouble
20. Rosecott
21. Gordon Taylor
22. Les Smith
23. Dave Foster


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 5, 2019)

On the off chance that Iâ€™m not blackballed after I meet some of you at Sunningdale Iâ€™d like to put my name in for this as its fairly local.  Single room.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 5, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger
6 Crow
7 Imurg
8 chrisd
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity
11 Jimboh
12 SteveW86
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich
17 Kraxx
18 Moogie
19 Anotherdouble
20. Rosecott
21. Gordon Taylor
22. Les Smith
23. Dave Foster
24. Hitdaball


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 5, 2019)

Single!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 5, 2019)

Unless Iâ€™m dead Iâ€™m in. Single or double doesnâ€™t matter to me - Iâ€™m adaptable.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion 
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx
18 Moogie
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single) 
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.lilyhawk
27. Fish (Single)


----------



## wookie (Jul 6, 2019)

Thoroughly enjoyed that so yes please mate

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion 
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx
18 Moogie
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single) 
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.lilyhawk
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)


----------



## moogie (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie  ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.lilyhawk
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 6, 2019)

Now that Iâ€™ve sobered up, I think a single is probably best.  

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)


----------



## louise_a (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)


----------



## butchercd (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)


----------



## rosecott (Jul 6, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Unless Iâ€™m dead Iâ€™m in. Single or double doesnâ€™t matter to me - *Iâ€™m adaptable*.
		
Click to expand...

That should bring the offers rolling in.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)


----------



## GG26 (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (Single)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 6, 2019)

GG26 said:



			1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (Single)
		
Click to expand...

I've edited Khamelion for single room


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2019)

Can someone add Ben Cartwright to the list as I canâ€™t copy and paste from my phone properly. 
As heâ€™s forces heâ€™ll sleep anywhere


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

Count me in for next year and as luck would have it those dates fit perfectly for me next year. I'm happy with whatever rooms going ðŸ‘
1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright
35. Wolf


----------



## teegirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes please Rob
Looks like there's a run on single rooms ðŸ™ˆ single if there's any left?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2019)

teegirl said:



			Yes please Rob
Looks like there's a run on single rooms ðŸ™ˆ single if there's any left?
		
Click to expand...

As long as I know well in advance Jan it won't be a problem x


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 10, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright
35. Wolf
36. Teegirl
37. Topoftheflop (double)
38. Top of the flop +1 (dale)


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jul 10, 2019)

["TopOfTheFlop, 1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright
35. Wolf
36. Teegirl
37. Topoftheflop (double)
38. Top of the flop +1 (dale)[/QUOTE]
39-Heavy-grebo-(single)


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 11, 2019)

BIM was telling me about this at the weekend when we played at his place.  I wouldn't mind a go if there is still room?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## letitrip (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm in
["TopOfTheFlop, 1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright
35. Wolf
36. Teegirl
37. Topoftheflop (double)
38. Top of the flop +1 (dale)[/QUOTE]
39-Heavy-grebo-(single)
40 letitrip (Single)


----------



## 2blue (Jul 20, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright
35. Wolf
36. Teegirl
37. Topoftheflop (double)
38. Top of the flop +1 (dale)[/QUOTE]
39-Heavy-grebo-(single)
40 letitrip (Single)
41 2Blue
42 Bali
43 Jim (Single)


----------



## slowhand (Jul 23, 2019)

1 Smiffy
2 jobr1850 (Single)
3 Dando
4 Mark
5 Badger (Single)
6 Crow (Single)
7 Imurg
8 chrisd (Single)
9 Khamelion (single)
10 Virtuocity (Single)
11 Jimboh (Single)
12 SteveW86 (Single)
13 Fragger
14 Grumpyjock (Single)
15 DaveMC
16 BlueinMunich (Single)
17 Kraxx. ( Single )
18 Moogie ( Single )
19 Anotherdouble (Single)
20. Rosecott (Single)
21. Gordon Taylor (Single)
22. Les Smith (Single)
23. Dave Foster (Single)
24. Hitdaball (Single)
25. Tegsi94 (Single)
26.Lilyhawk (Single)
27. Fish (Single)
28. wookie (single)
29. Louise_a (single)
30. Butchercd (single)
31. Leftie (Single)
32. Dhan (Single)
33. GG26 (single)
34. Ben Cartwright
35. Wolf
36. Teegirl
37. Topoftheflop (double)
38. Top of the flop +1 (dale)
39-Heavy-grebo-(single)
40 letitrip (Single)
41 2Blue
42 Bali
43 Jim (Single)

Put me down as a reserve at the moment please Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2019)

*Determined to keep on top of it this time around lads......... this is what I have so far.*

*SINGLES.*

*1.   JOBR1850
2.   BADGER
3.   CROW
4.   CHRISD
5.   KHAMELION
6.   VIRTUOCITY
7.   JIMBOH
8.   STEVEW86
9.   GRUMPYJOCK
10. BLUEINMUNICH
11. KRAXX
12. MOOGIE
13. ANOTHERDOUBLE
14. ROSECOTT
15. GORDON TAYLOR
16. LES SMITH
17. DAVE FOSTER
18. HITDABALL
19. TEGSI94
20. LILYHAWK
21. FISH
22. WOOKIE  
23. LOUISE_A
24. BUTCHERCD
25. LEFTIE
26. DHAN
27. GG26
28. TEEGIRL
29. HEAVYGREBO
30. LETITRIP
31. JIM
32. SLOWHAND*

*TWINS*

*1.   DANDO
2.   NORMAN PORRITT
3.   SMIFFY
4.   THE JEZTER
5.   BALI
6.   2BLUE
7.   TOPOFTHEFLOP
8.   DALE
9.   WOLF
10. BEN CARTWRIGHT
11. PAPERBOY
12. FRAGGER
13. IMURG
14. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER*

*DOUBLE*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN *


----------



## Rock and Rock (Jul 24, 2019)

Loving the pics of your Sunningdale trip on Instagram. Would love to get involved in one sometime soon! Where you going next year?


----------



## slowhand (Jul 24, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*Determined to keep on top of it this time around lads......... this is what I have so far.*

*SINGLES.*

*1.   JOBR1850
2.   BADGER
3.   CROW
4.   CHRISD
5.   KHAMELION
6.   VIRTUOCITY
7.   JIMBOH
8.   STEVEW86
9.   GRUMPYJOCK
10. BLUEINMUNICH
11. KRAXX
12. MOOGIE
13. ANOTHERDOUBLE
14. ROSECOTT
15. GORDON TAYLOR
16. LES SMITH
17. DAVE FOSTER
18. HITDABALL
19. TEGSI94
20. LILYHAWK
21. FISH
22. WOOKIE  
23. LOUISE_A
24. BUTCHERCD
25. LEFTIE
26. DHAN
27. GG26
28. TEEGIRL
29. HEAVYGREBO
30. LETITRIP
31. JIM*

*TWINS*

*1.   RAY TAYLOR
2.   NORMAN PORRITT
3.   SMIFFY
4.   THE JEZTER
5.   BALI
6.   2BLUE
7.   TOPOFTHEFLOP
8.   DALE
9.   WOLF
10. BEN CARTWRIGHT
11. DAVEMC1
12. FRAGGER
13. IMURG
14. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
15. DANDO*

*RESERVES*

*1. SLOWHAND*

Click to expand...

Can you make me a definite single now please Smiffy? Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2019)

slowhand said:



			Can you make me a definite single now please Smiffy? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Done. (See list above).
Just a few more spaces available. 
Will be asking for deposits (Â£35.00) by the end of September.
Your prompt response on this would be appreciated, 'cos collecting the money is the ballache of organising all of this.
The rest is easy.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2019)

Just had confirmation back from Forest Pines regarding the trip.
Just one change from this years meet.
I wanted to make sure that we played the courses in the same order so that we finished on the green by the clubhouse.
The only way they could accommodate this for us is by pushing the Monday teeing off times back a bit due to a prior booking, so we won't be teeing off on Monday until 10.40am.
I'm only mentioning it because this year I had quite a few requests asking for earlier tee off times on the Monday due to people travelling home.
I'll still accommodate this for those that are desperate, but please bear in mind that even if you are one of the 1st out on Monday you won't be coming off the course until at least 3.00pm (or thereabouts).
Cheers


----------



## slowhand (Aug 31, 2019)

As I donâ€™t live that far away (Leeds) Iâ€™m happy to tee off in one of the later groups so those who have further to travel can get off earlier.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Iâ€™m gonna have to bail from this unfortunately ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


Although knowing me, Iâ€™ll probably turn up anyway... ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 1, 2019)

Smiffy if you've room I'm in, single or double no problem. If full stick me on the reserve list please ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™m gonna have to bail from this unfortunately ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


Although knowing me, Iâ€™ll probably turn up anyway... ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Shame you have to bail but


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Smiffy if you've room I'm in, single or double no problem. If full stick me on the reserve list please ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

With Dave pulling out, I have a space. I've replaced him on the list with you Geezer. You're in a twin....


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Just had confirmation back from Forest Pines regarding the trip.
Just one change from this years meet.
I wanted to make sure that we played the courses in the same order so that we finished on the green by the clubhouse.
The only way they could accommodate this for us is by pushing the Monday teeing off times back a bit due to a prior booking, so we won't be teeing off on Monday until 10.40am.
I'm only mentioning it because this year I had quite a few requests asking for earlier tee off times on the Monday due to people travelling home.
I'll still accommodate this for those that are desperate, but please bear in mind that even if you are one of the 1st out on Monday you won't be coming off the course until at least 3.00pm (or thereabouts).
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'll chat with Khamelion, may stay the Monday night and play someone else on the way home the next day


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Just had confirmation back from Forest Pines regarding the trip.
Just one change from this years meet.
I wanted to make sure that we played the courses in the same order so that we finished on the green by the clubhouse.
The only way they could accommodate this for us is by pushing the Monday teeing off times back a bit due to a prior booking, so we won't be teeing off on Monday until 10.40am.
I'm only mentioning it because this year I had quite a few requests asking for earlier tee off times on the Monday due to people travelling home.
I'll still accommodate this for those that are desperate, but please bear in mind that even if you are one of the 1st out on Monday you won't be coming off the course until at least 3.00pm (or thereabouts).
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

i'm happy to tee off whenever mate. in fact the later the better as then I spend more time away from Mrs Dando!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 10, 2019)

If there are any good Samaritans out there (London or anywhere close by - please let me know, would of course chip in for gas) that I could travel with to and from the meet then tee times does not matter too much. 
But if I have to go with public transport then Iâ€™d appreciate the earliest tee possible on the Monday. 

Thanks,
Jakob


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 16, 2019)

Going to have to go on the reserves list, work getting in the way Golf. It's looking like I'll be travelling to Omaha late May 2020, no exact dates yet, but best stick on the reserves to be safe.

*SINGLES.*

*1.   JOBR1850
2.   BADGER
3.   CROW
4.   CHRISD
5.   SLOWHAND
6.   VIRTUOCITY
7.   JIMBOH
8.   STEVEW86
9.   GRUMPYJOCK
10. BLUEINMUNICH
11. KRAXX
12. MOOGIE
13. ANOTHERDOUBLE
14. ROSECOTT
15. GORDON TAYLOR
16. LES SMITH
17. DAVE FOSTER
18. HITDABALL
19. TEGSI94
20. LILYHAWK
21. FISH
22. WOOKIE  
23. LOUISE_A
24. BUTCHERCD
25. LEFTIE
26. DHAN
27. GG26
28. TEEGIRL
29. HEAVYGREBO
30. LETITRIP
31. JIM*


*TWINS*

*1.   DANDO
2.   NORMAN PORRITT
3.   SMIFFY
4.   THE JEZTER
5.   BALI
6.   2BLUE
7.   TOPOFTHEFLOP
8.   DALE
9.   WOLF
10. BEN CARTWRIGHT
11. PAPERBOY
12. FRAGGER
13. IMURG
14. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER*

*DOUBLE*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN
2. KHAMELION*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2019)

*SINGLES.*

*1. JOBR1850
2. BADGER
3. CROW
4. CHRISD
5. SLOWHAND
6. VIRTUOCITY
7. JIMBOH
8. STEVEW86
9. GRUMPYJOCK
10. BLUEINMUNICH
11. KRAXX
12. MOOGIE
13. ANOTHERDOUBLE
14. ROSECOTT
15. GORDON TAYLOR
16. LES SMITH
17. DAVE FOSTER
18. HITDABALL
19. TEGSI94
20. LILYHAWK
21. FISH
22. WOOKIE
23. LOUISE_A
24. BUTCHERCD
25. LEFTIE
26. DHAN
27. GG26
28. TEEGIRL
29. HEAVYGREBO
30. LETITRIP
31. JIM
32. TASHYBOY*


*TWINS*

*1. DANDO
2. NORMAN PORRITT
3. SMIFFY
4. THE JEZTER
5. BALI
6. 2BLUE
7. TOPOFTHEFLOP
8. DALE
9. WOLF
10. BEN CARTWRIGHT
11. PAPERBOY
12. FRAGGER
13. IMURG
14. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER*

*DOUBLE*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN*

*RESERVE LIST*

*1.  KHAMELION*


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 17, 2019)

Just seen this smiffy, can you put Tashyboy down as a reserve. If possible a single room. Not spending all night listening to fragger rutting..
PS. Again it's only an hours drive home, so going out later on Monday not a problem.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 18, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*SINGLES.*

*1. JOBR1850
2. BADGER
3. CROW
4. CHRISD
5. SLOWHAND
6. VIRTUOCITY
7. JIMBOH
8. STEVEW86
9. GRUMPYJOCK
10. BLUEINMUNICH
11. KRAXX
12. MOOGIE
13. ANOTHERDOUBLE
14. ROSECOTT
15. GORDON TAYLOR
16. LES SMITH
17. DAVE FOSTER
18. HITDABALL
19. TEGSI94
20. LILYHAWK
21. FISH
22. WOOKIE
23. LOUISE_A
24. BUTCHERCD
25. LEFTIE
26. DHAN
27. GG26
28. TEEGIRL
29. HEAVYGREBO
30. LETITRIP
31. JIM*


*TWINS*

*1. DANDO
2. NORMAN PORRITT
3. SMIFFY
4. THE JEZTER
5. BALI
6. 2BLUE
7. TOPOFTHEFLOP
8. DALE
9. WOLF
10. BEN CARTWRIGHT
11. PAPERBOY
12. FRAGGER
13. IMURG
14. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER*

*DOUBLE*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN*

*RESERVE LIST*

*1.  KHAMELION*

Click to expand...

well by the look of this room list Smiffy looks like Ray will be shafting someone else next year


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2019)

Smiffy don't know if I have read it right. If there's room I will drop straight in. If not put me on the reserve list.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Smiffy don't know if I have read it right. If there's room I will drop straight in. If not put me on the reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

Twin or single mate????


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2019)

Single please smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Single please smiffy
		
Click to expand...

You're in


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2019)

Cheers me manðŸ˜˜


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 2, 2019)

Morning Smiffy, got a message from Moogie, due to a clash with dates next year, could you put him on the reserve list as a possible please.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 3, 2019)

List Amended

*SINGLES.*

*1. JOBR1850*
*2. BADGER
3. CROW
4. CHRISD
5. SLOWHAND
6. VIRTUOCITY
7. JIMBOH
8. STEVEW86
9. GRUMPYJOCK
10. BLUEINMUNICH
11. KRAXX
12. ANOTHERDOUBLE
13. ROSECOTT
14. GORDON TAYLOR
15. LES SMITH
16. DAVE FOSTER
17. HITDABALL
18. TEGSI94
19. LILYHAWK
20. FISH
21. WOOKIE
22. LOUISE_A
23. BUTCHERCD
24. LEFTIE
25. DHAN
26. GG26
27. TEEGIRL
28. HEAVYGREBO
29. LETITRIP
30. JIM
31. TASHYBOY*


*TWINS*

*1. DANDO*
*2. NORMAN PORRITT
3. SMIFFY
4. THE JEZTER
5. BALI
6. 2BLUE
7. TOPOFTHEFLOP
8. DALE
9. WOLF
10. BEN CARTWRIGHT
11. PAPERBOY
12. FRAGGER
13. IMURG
14. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER*

*DOUBLE*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN*

*RESERVE LIST*

*1. KHAMELION*
*2. MOOGIE*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 4, 2019)

You have a message Rob.
Hopefully I have already seen the answer as Ray seems to be setting the bar.
So that being said put me down for a double mate please.
   If possible and being a bit cheeky can I play with or against Tashy on one of the days ,cheers mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You have a message Rob.
Hopefully I have already seen the answer as Ray seems to be setting the bar.
So that being said put me down for a double mate please.
   If possible and being a bit cheeky can I play with or against Tashy on one of the days ,cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

I will send a message to the hotel to find out how much the price of a double room is, with a non playing partner mate.
Ray's partner is playing so I know how much that is.
Will come back to you, and I haven't got a problem pairing you with Tash, I doubt if you'll be playing *against* him because you are both old feckers.....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 5, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			I will send a message to the hotel to find out how much the price of a double room is, with a non playing partner mate.
Ray's partner is playing so I know how much that is.
Will come back to you, and I haven't got a problem pairing you with Tash, I doubt if you'll be playing *against* him because you are both old feckers.....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob   ,
    How is the fishing going


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Cheers Rob   ,
*How is the fishing going*

Click to expand...

Haven't been for a couple of weeks Bill. Weather and work been getting in the way with the new (September) registrations, but hopefully getting out week after next (forecast for next Tuesday looking grim!).


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You have a message Rob.
Hopefully I have already seen the answer as Ray seems to be setting the bar.
So that being said put me down for a double mate please.
   If possible and being a bit cheeky can I play with or against Tashy on one of the days ,cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

Flippin eck, hope your good at looking for balls ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin eck, hope your good at looking for balls ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's not the ones in ya trousers


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			As long as it's not the ones in ya trousers
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 23, 2019)

Sniffy I have just been right through the thread and see you wanted a bit of up front by the end of September.
  Pm me your bank details and I will sort out monies owing mate.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 23, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Sniffy I have just been right through the thread and see you wanted a bit of up front by the end of September.
  Pm me your bank details and I will sort out monies owing mate.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been thinking about this as well, but as havenâ€™t seen anything more about it I have just been sitting back and waited for further instructions. @Smiffy please send over bank details and how much and Iâ€™ll chuck the money over.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 24, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Iâ€™ve been thinking about this as well, but as havenâ€™t seen anything more about it I have just been sitting back and waited for further instructions. @Smiffy please send over bank details and how much and Iâ€™ll chuck the money over.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 25, 2019)

Sorry about this lads. Haven't been on much lately. Deposit required is Â£35.00 per player. This can be paid by bank transfer (easiest) or by cheque. If you've been before you may still have my details, but if not, let me know and I'll forward them on to you.
I have pm'd the guys above....
Rob


----------



## 2blue (Oct 25, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry about this lads. Haven't been on much lately. Deposit required is Â£35.00 per player. This can be paid by bank transfer (easiest) or by cheque. If you've been before you may still have my details, but if not, let me know and I'll forward them on to you.
I have pm'd the guys above....
Rob
		
Click to expand...

OK Rob...  I'll get on to this as there maybe just 2 of us. Will let you know. Also happy to go out late on the Monday


----------



## slowhand (Oct 25, 2019)

Money sent Rob. As I said previously I'm also happy to go out later on the Monday. I'd also prefer an earlier slot on the Sunday. Gives those with a greater distance to travel more time to relax after arriving before heading out as well


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 25, 2019)

Monies has been sent, @Smiffy !

Ages away still, but putting it out there for anyone travelling up from South East/London area if anyone would be willing to take a hitchhiker with you. Of course pay my share of the gas. Can travel with train in and around London to accommodate for easiest possible way for pick up.

Cheers


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Monies has been sent, @Smiffy !

Ages away still, but putting it out there for anyone travelling up from South East/London area if anyone would be willing to take a hitchhiker with you. Of course pay my share of the gas. Can travel with train in and around London to accommodate for easiest possible way for pick up.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Won't your horse make it to scunny?
Iâ€™m more than willing to scoop you up on my way but will probably travel up on the Saturday and stay in the premier inn down the road from FP like I did this year.  Will try and get a cheeky 18 holes in on the Saturday as well


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Won't your horse make it to scunny?
Iâ€™m more than willing to scoop you up on my way but will probably travel up on the Saturday and stay in the premier inn down the road from FP like I did this year.  Will try and get a cheeky 18 holes in on the Saturday as well
		
Click to expand...

You have twisted my arm mateðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Won't your horse make it to scunny?
Iâ€™m more than willing to scoop you up on my way but will probably travel up on the Saturday and stay in the premier inn down the road from FP like I did this year.  Will try and get a cheeky 18 holes in on the Saturday as well
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2019)

.the premier in is Â£37 for the Saturday night if you pay when you book.
A friend told me they do a decent buffet breakfast as well


----------



## Leftie (Oct 25, 2019)

Dhan and I could well be adding a day or two to the trip this (next) year.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 4, 2019)

2 x Â£35 deposits sent over just now, for me & Bali......  Jim's to follow when he sends me it, OK? Rob.....  thanks for taking it on again, matey.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Rob.  Hope you don't mind- I've sent full payment Â£139 for myself and Â£35 deposit for Jimboh.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2019)

Still lots of deposits required gents (and ladies)......


----------



## wookie (Nov 21, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Still lots of deposits required gents (and ladies)......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fro delay mate mate - thats sent


----------



## grumpyjock (Nov 21, 2019)

you still the same details?
If so then deposit of Â£100 sent.


----------



## wookie (Nov 21, 2019)

Rob, are there still spots for this?  Have a mate or two who could be interested.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 21, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Still lots of deposits required gents (and ladies)......
		
Click to expand...

PM sent ðŸ‘


----------



## rosecott (Nov 21, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Still lots of deposits required gents (and ladies)......
		
Click to expand...

Rob

I have transferred 4 deposits for the cast of Last of the Summer Wine:

Me
Gordon Taylor
Les Smith
Dave Foster


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2019)

wookie said:



			Rob, are there still spots for this?  Have a mate or two who could be interested.
		
Click to expand...

The hotel have asked me to update the attendees list over the week-end Simon, so I will let you know by Sunday evening. I'm sure I still have a couple of spaces mate.
Rob


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			The hotel have asked me to update the attendees list over the week-end Simon, so I will let you know by Sunday evening. I'm sure I still have a couple of spaces mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

Iâ€™ll sort out the deposits for mark and myself next week when I get paid.
My now ex son in law Ben Cartwright wonâ€™t be joining us as thereâ€™s every chance heâ€™ll end up on the bottom of one of the ponds.
Dando


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Rob,

Iâ€™ll sort out the deposits for mark and myself next week when I get paid.
My now ex son in law Ben Cartwright wonâ€™t be joining us as *thereâ€™s every chance heâ€™ll end up on the bottom of one of the ponds.*
Dando
		
Click to expand...

Ooops!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Rob,

Iâ€™ll sort out the deposits for mark and myself next week when I get paid.
My now ex son in law Ben Cartwright wonâ€™t be joining us as thereâ€™s every chance heâ€™ll end up on the bottom of one of the ponds.
Dando
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t do it there, Smiffy will probably end up fishing ðŸŽ£ him out ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Donâ€™t do it there, Smiffy will probably end up fishing ðŸŽ£ him out ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

But Iâ€™d get to chuck him back in!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2019)

wookie said:



			Rob, are there still spots for this?  Have a mate or two who could be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, finally got my head around it!
As far as I can tell, this is the latest attendees list.
We have 46 players (Norrin Radd's wife is just coming along to keep him company, but Ray Taylor's "significant other" will be playing).
So at the moment I have room for *TWO* more Simon, but no doubt I will get others before the day.
If you want to book another place, let me know. At this moment in time it can be a single or sharing a twin.
Payments received thus far are shown below
Rob

*SINGLE ROOMS*

*1. JOBR1850
2. BADGER       PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
3. CROW          PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
4. JIM ROGERS     PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
5. SLOWHAND     PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
6. VIRTUOCITY   PAID IN FULL
7. JIMBOH           PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
8. STEVEW86
9. GRUMPYJOCK      PAID Â£100.00
10. BLUEINMUNICH  PAID IN FULL
11. KRAXX
12. TASHYBOY     PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
13. ROSECOTT        PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
14. GORDON TAYLOR         PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
15. LES SMITH            PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
16. DAVE FOSTER           PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
17. HITDABALL
18. TEGSI94              PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
19. LILYHAWK           PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
20. FISH                     PAID IN FULL
21. WOOKIE              PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
22. BUTCHERCD
23. PAUL OVERINGTON   PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
24. GG26               PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
25. TEEGIRL
26. HEAVYGREBO   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
27. LETITRIP
28. PAPERBOY     PAID IN FULL
29. TIM FOGDEN   PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
30. MARK GREY    PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
31. PHILIP HANNA*

*TWINS*

*1. DANDO            PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
2. NORMAN PORRITT
3. SMIFFY
4. THE JEZTER
5. BALI                     PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
6. 2BLUE                  PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
7. TOPOFTHEFLOP
8. DALE
9. WOLF
10. FRAGGER           PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT
11. IMURG               PAID IN FULL
12. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER     PAID Â£35.00 DEPOSIT*


*DOUBLES*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN
2. MR & MRS NORRIN RADD*

*COME ON LADS (AND LASSES). LOADS OF DEPOSITS LEFT TO COME. I SAID AT THE MEETING THIS YEAR, THAT COLLECTING THE MONEY WAS THE BIT THAT CHEESED ME OFF. HELP MAKE THE JOB A LITTLE EASIER FOR ME PLEASE!!!!*


----------



## wookie (Nov 26, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			So at the moment I have room for one more Simon, but no doubt I will get others before the day.
If you want to book another place, let me know. At this moment in time it can be a single or sharing a twin.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob - will try and confirm with him today


----------



## moogie (Nov 26, 2019)

Rob, 

As stated in post #72

Came off main list,  for reserve list,  as can't fully commit at presentðŸ‘


----------



## Crow (Nov 26, 2019)

Rob, do you do PayPal?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2019)

moogie said:



			Rob,

As stated in post #72

Came off main list,  for reserve list,  as can't fully commit at presentðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oooop! Now corrected and thanks for reminding me.

Now have two spaces available if required Simon.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2019)

Crow said:



			Rob, do you do PayPal?
		
Click to expand...

If sent as paypal "friends" so I don't have to pay any charges


----------



## Crow (Nov 26, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			If sent as paypal "friends" so I don't have to pay any charges


Click to expand...

Of course, can you pm me your email please and I'll get the deposit paid.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2019)

Crow said:



			Of course, can you pm me your email please and I'll get the deposit paid.
		
Click to expand...

Same here Rob if you don't mind


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2019)

Fine um smiffy ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2019)

*Now have 3 spaces available...............................*


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 27, 2019)

Rob send either bank details or PayPal and I'll sort it out when I wake up!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Rob send either bank details or PayPal and I'll sort it out when I wake up!
		
Click to expand...

Incoming


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2019)

Still sleeping well Rob?


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi Rob,

Deposit sent for myself and Mark Langley Sowter

Dando


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 27, 2019)

Sent full amount for a Single room if it's still available.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2019)

Is it still 7970.


----------



## wookie (Nov 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*Now have 3 spaces available...............................*

Click to expand...

 Will definitely have two of them please Rob - Tim Fogden and Mark Gray.  Will also get an answer on the third tonight


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2019)

Fish said:



			Is it still 7970.
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2019)

wookie said:



			Will definitely have two of them please Rob - Tim Fogden and Mark Gray.  Will also get an answer on the third tonight
		
Click to expand...

Singles, or sharing a twin Simon???


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 29, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Sent full amount for a Single room if it's still available.
		
Click to expand...

Received Simon. But you were down for a twin. You wan't me to swap you to a single???


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Received Simon. But you were down for a twin. You wan't me to swap you to a single???
		
Click to expand...

I was down for a double as the person I replaced was in a double. Thought one off the people that's not going was in a twin. If not then a double is fine.


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			It is indeed mate.
		
Click to expand...

Just paid in full ðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			I was down for a double as the person I replaced was in a double. Thought one off the people that's not going was in a twin. If not then a double is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Single is okay mate. You're in one now anyway....


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2019)

Fish said:



			Just paid in full ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

List on previous page updated to show this Robin.
Thank you.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2019)

Just to let you all know that there is still one space for this available.
Help me get the 48!!
Rob


----------



## wookie (Nov 30, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Just to let you all know that there is still one space for this available.
Help me get the 48!!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll have that one as a single as well please mate - Paul Overington.   Will send deposit shortly


----------



## 2blue (Nov 30, 2019)

Â£35 sent over for Jim Rogers....  Tommy Fleetwood look alike


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2019)

I now have two places free due to an old friend (and his friend) dropping out. Will be sorely missed.........
Can be 2 x singles or a twin, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2019)

wookie said:



			Iâ€™ll have that one as a single as well please mate - Paul Overington.   Will send deposit shortly
		
Click to expand...

He's in Simon


----------



## louise_a (Dec 1, 2019)

Sorry Smithy but I am going to have to withdraw, the earlier date change has caused a clash and I am not free to play.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Sorry Smithy but I am going to have to withdraw, the earlier date change has caused a clash and I am not free to play.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Louise but have deleted you from the list.
If things change, let me know ;-)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2019)

*I NOW HAVE THREE SPACES AVAILABLE IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG.*
*£139.00 FOR A SINGLE ROOM*
*£109.00 SHARING A TWIN.*
*BARGAIN!!*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2019)

2blue said:



			Â£35 sent over for Jim Rogers....  Tommy Fleetwood look alike 

Click to expand...

Is he the one that I have on the list just as "Jim" please mate????


----------



## 2blue (Dec 2, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Is he the one that I have on the list just as "Jim" please mate????
		
Click to expand...

That's him Rob... in a single.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2019)

2blue said:



			That's him Rob... in a single.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming. List updated.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 2, 2019)

2blue said:



			Â£35 sent over for Jim Rogers....  *Tommy Fleetwood look alike* 

Click to expand...

'Shorty-Cameron'...  please note the correct Nickname.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2019)

Come on lads/lass............................... still require lots of deposits please.
Don't make the job harder than it is!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2019)

You should have mine in full Smiffy, please let me know if you haven't.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You should have mine in full Smiffy, please let me know if you haven't.
		
Click to expand...

Number 10 on the list says "paid in full" mush.....


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 8, 2019)

Still got room for one more Rob? Mate wants to join. Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Still got room for one more Rob? Mate wants to join. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No problem geezer. Single, or sharing a twin? And can you give me a name to put on the list please.


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 9, 2019)

Cheers mate, I’ll send the deposit over this eve.

Philip Hanna - Single


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Cheers mate, I’ll send the deposit over this eve.

Philip Hanna - Single
		
Click to expand...

Has he Recovered from princes?


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Has he Recovered from princes?
		
Click to expand...

Ha just about mate.

Smiffy - Deposit just sent over for Phil.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 10, 2019)

*SINGLE ROOMS*

*1. JOBR1850   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
2. BADGER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
3. CROW PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
4. JIM ROGERS PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
5. SLOWHAND PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
6. VIRTUOCITY PAID IN FULL
7. JIMBOH PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
8. STEVEW86
9. GRUMPYJOCK PAID £100.00
10. BLUEINMUNICH PAID IN FULL
11. KRAXX
12. TASHYBOY PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
13. ROSECOTT PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
14. GORDON TAYLOR PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
15. LES SMITH PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
16. DAVE FOSTER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
17. HITDABALL
18. TEGSI94 PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
19. LILYHAWK PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
20. FISH PAID IN FULL
21. WOOKIE PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
22. BUTCHERCD
23. PAUL OVERINGTON PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
24. GG26 PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
25. TEEGIRL   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
26. HEAVYGREBO PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
27. LETITRIP
28. PAPERBOY PAID IN FULL
29. TIM FOGDEN PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
30. MARK GREY PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
31. PHILIP HANNA   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
32. 2BLUE   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
33. BEEZERK   PAID IN FULL*

*TWINS*

*1. DANDO PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
2. NORMAN PORRITT
3. SMIFFY
4. THE JEZTER
5. BALI PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
6. PETER SANDU PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
7. TOPOFTHEFLOP
8. DALE
9. WOLF
10. FRAGGER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
11. IMURG PAID IN FULL
12. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT*


*DOUBLES*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN
2. MR & MRS NORRIN RADD*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 10, 2019)

*STILL TWO SPACES AVAILABLE. SINGLE £139.00 TWIN £109.00.
COME ON LADS, NEED TO GET 48 PLAYERS PLEASE.*


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 10, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*STILL TWO SPACES AVAILABLE. SINGLE £139.00 TWIN £109.00.
COME ON LADS, NEED TO GET 48 PLAYERS PLEASE.*


Click to expand...

As a relatively new member to the forum can you just expand on what this is? Format, plans for the days etc? Point me to another thread if it's already covered somewhere else


----------



## 2blue (Dec 10, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			As a relatively new member to the forum can you just expand on what this is? Format, plans for the days etc? Point me to another thread if it's already covered somewhere else 

Click to expand...

Theres 2 teams..  Oldies & Young'ns, cut off around the 50's mark... teams & Captains to be sorted (Rob is Oldies Captain) when all players are confirmed. We play B/ball Matchplay on the Sun.... individual on the Mon (Opponents drawn after Sun food). 2 Pts for a win 1 for a half. Oldies usually win & Wippersnappers come up with loads of excuses.... Oldies have nodded off by then so all are happy. Forest Pines has 3 good sets of 9 always in great shape & accommodation is top notch. A popular meet... even if/when .....  Brexit is not done!!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

2blue said:



			Theres 2 teams..  Oldies & Young'ns, cut off around the 50's mark... teams & Captains to be sorted (Rob is Oldies Captain) when all players are confirmed. We play B/ball Matchplay on the Sun.... individual on the Mon (Opponents drawn after Sun food). 2 Pts for a win 1 for a half. Oldies usually win & Wippersnappers come up with loads of excuses.... Oldies have nodded off by then so all are happy. Forest Pines has 3 good sets of 9 always in great shape & accommodation is top notch. A popular meet... even if/when .....  Brexit is not done!!
		
Click to expand...

went for the 1st time this year, enjoyed the course, well worth it i'd say


----------



## 2blue (Dec 10, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*STILL TWO SPACES AVAILABLE. SINGLE £139.00 TWIN £109.00.
COME ON LADS, NEED TO GET 48 PLAYERS PLEASE.*


Click to expand...

I've a mate who'll take the single Rob. I'll send his deposit over presently...  Name is Peter Sandhu, he's as old a fart as me.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 11, 2019)

2blue said:



			I've a mate who'll take the single Rob. I'll send his deposit over presently...  Name is Peter Sandhu, he's as old a fart as me. 

Click to expand...

Added


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 11, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			As a relatively new member to the forum can you just expand on what this is? Format, plans for the days etc? Point me to another thread if it's already covered somewhere else 

Click to expand...

The meet is held over two days, (Sunday and Monday as it's cheaper that way).
Meet at Forest Pines around mid-day on the Sunday, tee off from around 2pm. Fourball betterball matchplay.
Evening meal, overnight accommodation, full English the next morning and then tee off around 9am for the singles matchplay.
Normally get away from the course around 3pm on the Monday.
All very light hearted, bit of banter, meet some new friends, good fun.
I've given up playing regularly now, but I'm still going


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2019)

2blue said:



			I've a mate who'll take the single Rob. I'll send his deposit over presently...  Name is Peter Sandhu, he's as old a fart as me. 

Click to expand...

Money sent Rob, for Peter Sandhu


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

*One place still available. Single or twin.*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 13, 2019)

*And I'm still awaiting quite a few deposits lads. Forest Pines are calling it in please.......*

*JOBR1850
STEVEW86
KRAXX
HITDABALL
BUTCHERCD
TEEGIRL
LETITRIP
THEJEZTER
TOPOFTHEFLOP
DALE
WOLF
NORRINRADD*

*(THE OTHERS ARE IN HAND)*

*C'MON LADS*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 14, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2019)

*Have sent an initial deposit off to Forest Pines but still waiting for more deposits to come in please Gents.......pretty please.
*


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2019)

Eyup lad, if you have any dropouts can you stick me on the reserve list please?


----------



## 2blue (Dec 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Eyup lad, if you have any dropouts can you stick me on the reserve list please?
		
Click to expand...

Better than that I think he may have a space, free. He'll be along soon I'm sure


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2019)

2blue said:



			Better than that I think he may have a space, free. He'll be along soon I'm sure
		
Click to expand...

I should really read more of the thread before posting 
Single please if it's still available.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I should really read more of the thread before posting 
Single please if it's still available.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Geezer. I've added you to the list (above).
Could you sort out the deposit as soon as possible please??? £35.00 xxxxxxxx
We are now back up to 48, so hope we don't get any more withdrawals


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2019)

Send me your details please, I'll pay in full to get it out of the way.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			money sent Rob, cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

Main list updated to show


----------



## teegirl (Dec 19, 2019)

Oops sorry  Rob on its way ✅ xx


----------



## 2blue (Dec 20, 2019)

Cumon you lot.....  make it easy for Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2019)

Latest payments situation...........


*SINGLE ROOMS*

*1. JOBR1850 PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
2. BADGER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
3. CROW PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
4. JIM ROGERS PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
5. SLOWHAND PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
6. VIRTUOCITY PAID IN FULL
7. JIMBOH PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
8. STEVEW86   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
9. GRUMPYJOCK PAID £100.00
10. BLUEINMUNICH PAID IN FULL
11. KRAXX   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
12. TASHYBOY PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
13. ROSECOTT PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
14. GORDON TAYLOR PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
15. LES SMITH PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
16. DAVE FOSTER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
17. PERMINDA BADESHA   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT 
18. TEGSI94 PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
19. LILYHAWK PAID IN FULL
20. FISH PAID IN FULL
21. WOOKIE PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
22. BUTCHERCD    PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
23. PAUL OVERINGTON PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
24. GG26 PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
25. TEEGIRL PAID IN FULL
26. HEAVYGREBO PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
27. LETITRIP   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
28. PAPERBOY PAID IN FULL
29. TIM FOGDEN PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
30. MARK GREY PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
31. PHILIP HANNA PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
32. BEEZERK PAID IN FULL
33. SMIFFY PAID IN FULL*

*TWINS*

*1. DANDO PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
2. NORMAN PORRITT   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
3. BALI PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
4. PETER SANDU PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
5. 2BLUE   PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
6. KEN WALKER PAID IN FULL
7. MIDNIGHT  PAID IN FULL
8. FRAGGER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
9. IMURG PAID IN FULL
10. MARK LANGLEY SOUTER PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
11. FULL THROTTLE PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT
12. STAN SERGIEW PAID £35.00 DEPOSIT*


*DOUBLES*

*1. RAY TAYLOR & SHARON STRAHAN  PAID £70.00 DEPOSIT
2. MR & MRS NORRIN RADD   PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 27, 2019)

*Hi lads.
I'm still waiting for deposits from the following. If you could PLEASE sort them out as soon as possible, it would be a great help. Thank you in anticipation.
STEVEW86*
*BUTCHERCD*
*LETITRIP*
*NORMANPORRITT*
*THEJEZTER*
*TOPOFTHEFLOP*
*DALE*


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi Rob, 

Currently away at the minute, will sort as soon as I am back home. Sorry for the delay, I know this bit is the hardest


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey smudger all paid in full today mate .


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry - £35.00 paid today


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 28, 2019)

Received and updated lads.
Thanks.
Still waiting for a few more


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2019)

*Now have a space free courtesy of somebody pulling out.
Can be a single @ £139.00 or sharing a twin @ £109.00*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2019)

*Now have two spaces free courtesy of somebody else pulling out....
Again, can be a single or sharing a twin.*


----------



## Midnight (Dec 29, 2019)

What's the format with this please mate?

I will know by tomorrow if I can get time off work.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2019)

Midnight said:



			What's the format with this please mate?

I will know by tomorrow if I can get time off work.
		
Click to expand...

Tee off Sunday afternoon around 1pm. 18 holes and then evening meal. Overnight accommodations, full English on Monday morning and then 18 holes again to follow. Should be away from the club around 4 at the latest on Monday afternoon.
Betterball matchplay on Sunday, singles on Monday.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 30, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Tee off Sunday afternoon around 1pm. 18 holes and then evening meal. Overnight accommodations, full English on Monday morning and then 18 holes again to follow. Should be away from the club around 4 at the latest on Monday afternoon.
Betterball matchplay on Sunday, singles on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, I'm in work tonight so will know by 2200 mate.


----------



## butchercd (Dec 30, 2019)

Apologies, dont come on the forum too much at the moment. Deposit sent with ref: ButcherCD


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi @Smiffy paid in full. Thanks for organising!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2019)

Will update tomorrow lads xxx


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2019)

Payments thus far are now updated.
*STILL HAVE TWO SPACES AVAILABLE FOR THIS, EITHER SINGLES @ £139.00 OR SHARING A TWIN @ £109.00
CHEAP WEEK-END AWAY!!*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2020)

Still waiting for a few payments folks........


----------



## Midnight (Jan 5, 2020)

You still have space mate? Happy for twin but who ever gets me will need ear defenders or be deaf. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Happy for twin but who ever gets me will need ear defenders or be deaf. 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Or both !


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2020)

Midnight said:



			You still have space mate? Happy for twin but who ever gets me will need ear defenders or be deaf. 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

I'll add you to the list in a twin Geezer.
Do you want the details for deposit payment (£35.00)???


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2020)

One space left for anybody that would like to come along.
Single £139.00 or sharing a twin £109.00


----------



## Midnight (Jan 6, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'll add you to the list in a twin Geezer.
Do you want the details for deposit payment (£35.00)???
		
Click to expand...

Yes please mate.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 7, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'll add you to the list in a twin Geezer.
Do you want the details for deposit payment (£35.00)???
		
Click to expand...

Details please mate so I can sort payment 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Details please mate so I can sort payment 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

PM Incoming Geezer


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2020)

Due to a couple more drop outs, I now have 3 spaces for this available.
Come on lads, must get to 48 to make this work properly.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2020)

smiffy,what date are you looking for payment in full.👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			smiffy,what date are you looking for payment in full.👍
		
Click to expand...

About the end of March Tashy, maybe a bit later.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Cheers smiffy me man.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2020)

*3 spaces available for this, either singles @ £139.00 or sharing a twin @ £109.00
Come on lads (or lasses)....*


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi Rob, I've put this out to guys at our Club & have one taker already, if you take me off a single & I'll be sharing with him 2Blue-Ken Walker (another o'l Fart) & a good'n at that. 
Will send deposit over presently


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2020)

He's paid in full Rob so have sent it over......  I'm hopeful of another one or two perhaps.....  here's hoping  Great of you to organise it again, matey


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2020)

OK Rob....  another has come along. 2Blue-Perminder Badesha (on the cusp of o'l Git) 
Will send money presently. Best book as a single...  can probs switch later to share if required I guess. OK?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll take 2 in a twin. will sort you some money by the weekend, as I'm owed a bit already so need to be 100% sure my PP can come along


----------



## Midnight (Jan 9, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Still waiting for a few payments folks........ 

Click to expand...

Just transferred 109 over mate. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2020)

£35 Deposit for Perminder. Single room please. Is it reserve places if theres any more from me?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2020)

Will update listings when I wake up!!!!......


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			£35 Deposit for Perminder. Single room please. Is it reserve places if theres any more from me?
		
Click to expand...

Just need to do a bit of editing mate and I'll come back to you


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			I'll take 2 in a twin. will sort you some money by the weekend, as I'm owed a bit already so need to be 100% sure my PP can come along
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob.
I have updated the attendees as per the times of posting/requests (post #173)
At the moment, I only have one space available.
This can either be in a single @ £139.00 or sharing a twin for £109.00.
The only person who's deposit is still outstanding is "The Jezter" but he has PM'd me to confirm his attendance, so unless I hear to the contrary I can only accommodate one more player as I say.
Could you let me know asap what you want to do, because as you can see above 2blue is actively attracting additional players, and unfortunately it's got to be on a first come, first served basis.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			£35 Deposit for Perminder. Single room please. Is it reserve places if theres any more from me?
		
Click to expand...

You have pm mate


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 10, 2020)

no worries, I'll go on the reserve list but for two of us please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			no worries, I'll go on the reserve list but for two of us please.
		
Click to expand...

No problems Rob
 Will update later on, just on the way out the door to work


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			No problems Rob
Will update later on, just on the way out the door to *work*

Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2020)

Is anyone playing or staying somewhere the day before?
Just considering making a proper weekend out of it 🍻😉


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Is anyone playing or staying somewhere the day before?
Just considering making a proper weekend out of it 🍻😉
		
Click to expand...

If any of you are looking to stay in or near to Woodhall Spa, I can sign in 3 guests, there's nothing in the diary against the Hotchkin on Saturday 30th currently, I'll liaise with Glyn and see if there are any advance bookings in the pipeline, but I'm happy to host at a time suitable to everyone if you want to play the day before on a great course.


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Is anyone playing or staying somewhere the day before?
Just considering making a proper weekend out of it 🍻😉
		
Click to expand...

A few of us are heading up on the Saturday and staying at the premier inn (about 5 mins from forest pines)
The intention was to play forest pines in the afternoon


----------



## big_eck (Jan 11, 2020)

i know this might be a wee bit late but im looking for more info, i did scan the pages but couldnt find anything about what its about, been looking for a wee golf break in the summer and this could fit in perfectly, sorry if i missed something glaringly obvious!


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2020)

big_eck said:



			i know this might be a wee bit late but im looking for more info, i did scan the pages but couldnt find anything about what its about, been looking for a wee golf break in the summer and this could fit in perfectly, sorry if i missed something glaringly obvious!
		
Click to expand...

See post 154


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			If any of you are looking to stay in or near to Woodhall Spa, I can sign in 3 guests, there's nothing in the diary against the Hotchkin on Saturday 30th currently, I'll liaise with Glyn and see if there are any advance bookings in the pipeline, but I'm happy to host at a time suitable to everyone if you want to play the day before on a great course.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Woodhall Spa supposed to be hard as nails? I'll never want to pick up a club again if I played there


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			A few of us are heading up on the Saturday and staying at the premier inn (about 5 mins from forest pines)
The intention was to play forest pines in the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, is that the Premier Inn at Scunthorpe?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Isn't Woodhall Spa supposed to be hard as nails? I'll never want to pick up a club again if I played there 

Click to expand...

Mate, I have only played there once and loved it. I'm crap at golf but  found it a fair test. Well worth playing 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Isn't Woodhall Spa supposed to be hard as nails? I'll never want to pick up a club again if I played there 

Click to expand...

Depends if you don’t like heather 🤔

I get around it ok, so......😜


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Cheers mate, is that the Premier Inn at Scunthorpe?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			A few of us are heading up on the Saturday and staying at the premier inn (about 5 mins from forest pines)
The intention was to play forest pines in the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Phil and I may join you if ok mate?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2020)

big_eck said:



			i know this might be a wee bit late but im looking for more info, i did scan the pages but couldnt find anything about what its about, been looking for a wee golf break in the summer and this could fit in perfectly, sorry if i missed something glaringly obvious!
		
Click to expand...

You might say it's about 48 people, largely members of the forum, being split into 2 groups on the basis of age, spending 2 days playing bad golf, drinking too much and generally taking the proverbial out of each other for 12 months of bragging rights.  Then, if Smiffy's daft enough to take it on again, the exercise is then repeated 12 months later.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2020)

big_eck said:



			i know this might be a wee bit late but im looking for more info, i did scan the pages but couldnt find anything about what its about, been looking for a wee golf break in the summer and this could fit in perfectly, sorry if i missed something glaringly obvious!
		
Click to expand...

This kinda sums it up..............
*Theres 2 teams.. Oldies & Young'ns, cut off around the 50's mark... teams & Captains to be sorted (Rob is Oldies Captain) when all players are confirmed. We play B/ball Matchplay on the Sun.... individual on the Mon (Opponents drawn after Sun food). 2 Pts for a win 1 for a half. Oldies usually win & Wippersnappers come up with loads of excuses.... Oldies have nodded off by then so all are happy. Forest Pines has 3 good sets of 9 always in great shape & accommodation is top notch. A popular meet...    *

*I still have one space available. A single room will cost £139.00 and sharing a twin £109.00. That's it. Includes food, accommodation and two rounds of golf. Courses should be in first class condition at this time of year (May/June).
Deposit is £35.00, balance payable by end of March/beginning of April.
Should be away from the course by about 3pm on the Monday (dates are Sun 31st May and Monday 1st June).
Please do not put name forward unless you can definitely make it. I can't afford any more drop outs now......*


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			This kinda sums it up..............
*Theres 2 teams.. Oldies & Young'ns, cut off around the 50's mark... teams & Captains to be sorted (Rob is Oldies Captain) when all players are confirmed. We play B/ball Matchplay on the Sun.... individual on the Mon (Opponents drawn after Sun food). 2 Pts for a win 1 for a half. Oldies usually win & Wippersnappers come up with loads of excuses.... Oldies have nodded off by then so all are happy. Forest Pines has 3 good sets of 9 always in great shape & accommodation is top notch. A popular meet...    *

*I still have one space available. A single room will cost £139.00 and sharing a twin £109.00. That's it. Includes food, accommodation and two rounds of golf. Courses should be in first class condition at this time of year (May/June).
Deposit is £35.00, balance payable by end of March/beginning of April.
Should be away from the course by about 3pm on the Monday (dates are Sun 31st May and Monday 1st June).
Please do not put name forward unless you can definitely make it. I can't afford any more drop outs now......*

Click to expand...

I prefer BIM's description...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			I prefer BIM's description...

Click to expand...

So do I mate, but I didn't want to put anybody off......


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Phil and I may join you if ok mate?
		
Click to expand...

hi mate,
i'm travelling up with Jakob and he's keen on playing Woodhall on the way through


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi mate,
i'm travelling up with Jakob and he's keen on playing Woodhall on the way through
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for anything really. If Woodhall is on the way up and others are keen then I'm all for it.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 13, 2020)

Want to make it a Saturday 4ball?


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2020)

sounds like a plan mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2020)

*Still have one place available. Single is £139.00 sharing a twin £109.00. Come on lads....*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2020)

Colour choices for shirts etc. are a little different this year.
If Stuart could let me know which colours he would like to play, and in which order, we'll choose the opposite as usual.....personally I quite like the lilac.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Colour choices for shirts etc. are a little different this year.
If Stuart could let me know which colours he would like to play, and in which order, we'll choose the opposite as usual.....personally I quite like the lilac.
View attachment 28991

Click to expand...

I've seen you first thing in the morning - before the first fag of the day - posing like the bloke on the left - very butch.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I've seen you first thing in the morning - before the first fag of the day - posing like the bloke on the left - very butch.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. With my hand resting on your naked thigh...........................................


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2020)

🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2020)

Anyone need some?


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anyone need some?
View attachment 29011

Click to expand...

I’ll need more than 1.


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			🤢🤢🤢🤮
		
Click to expand...

 To fair mate it beats your dressing gown and wellies look


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Colour choices for shirts etc. are a little different this year.
If Stuart could let me know which colours he would like to play, and in which order, we'll choose the opposite as usual.....personally I quite like the lilac.
View attachment 28991

Click to expand...

I bet your web browser history is “interesting” if you've found this


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2020)

Still have one space for definite, and last call for *The Jezter*....... if you don't hurry up and respond fella I will have to let your space go.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2020)

@TheJezster


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2020)

virtuocity said:



@TheJezster

Click to expand...

I have sent him a couple of PM's recently, but he's not responding.
Don't know if he's visiting the site that much.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2020)

Well he was on the site Thursday morning at 07.10 so I’d assume he's one of those that doesn't like to say he can’t attend any longer and just ignores things, strange people them types 🤔


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2020)

Unfortunately due to not hearing back from The Jezter, I have had to let his place go.
Full Throttle and his mate Stan now fill the final two spaces.
So we again have our 48 players as long as nobody else bombs out.
Sorry Jezter.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 2, 2020)

When’s the balance due?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 2, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately due to not hearing back from The Jezter, I have had to let his place go.
Full Throttle and his mate Stan now fill the final two spaces.
So we again have our 48 players as long as nobody else bombs out.
Sorry Jezter.
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's Rob...  you can't wait forever. You've assembled a mighty crew.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			When’s the balance due?
		
Click to expand...

You can pay it at any time mate, but the latest I will be calling it in will be mid April


----------



## teegirl (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone looking for a game Saturday pm or Tuesday after  Forest Pines, very happy to sign you in at Belton Woods. Bit of a mud feast at the moment but hopefully by OF v WS will be in better condition.
Had a change of management hotel and new Head GK so looking forward to some improvements.  🤞


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 7, 2020)

Have the shirt colours been sorted out yet ,I would assume it's still red and blue like last year


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes mate. Red and Blue as per usual


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2020)

teegirl said:



			Anyone looking for a game Saturday pm or Tuesday after  Forest Pines, very happy to sign you in at Belton Woods. Bit of a mud feast at the moment but hopefully by OF v WS will be in better condition.
Had a change of management hotel and new Head GK so looking forward to some improvements.  🤞
		
Click to expand...

Hope it's better before then Jan  as we've a Sunday Driver there at end of April & I've not been before. Do both courses dry out the same? Any info welcome. 😁😁


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			Hope it's better before then Jan  as we've a Sunday Driver there at end of April & I've not been before. Do both courses dry out the same? Any info welcome. 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to you wearing blue Dave 😁


----------



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm looking forward to you wearing blue Dave 😁
		
Click to expand...

& you in red Martyn 😬😬


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 11, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Have the shirt colours been sorted out yet ,I would assume it's still red and blue like last year
		
Click to expand...

Come on Norrin, you know they are the best 2 colours in the world.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Red. As in Red 😳


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Red. As in Red 😳
		
Click to expand...

Not Pink.....you'll get fined for that...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not Pink.....you'll get fined for that...

Click to expand...

a fine sounds better than red. 😁👍😉


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			a fine sounds better than red. 😁👍😉
		
Click to expand...

Option 1 Wear Red
Option 2 Cleaning up after Smiffy and Fish on Monday morning 

Fill yer boots Fella


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not Pink.....you'll get fined for that...

Click to expand...

I'm not sure smiffy wore the correct col either day last year


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Option 1 Wear Red
Option 2 Cleaning up after Smiffy and Fish on Monday morning

Fill yer boots Fella

Click to expand...

Al take the 10 Bob fine 🤔👍


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Al take the 10 Bob fine 🤔👍
		
Click to expand...

Orikoru will lend you a red shirt


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Orikoru will lend you a red shirt

Click to expand...

medium please 😗


----------



## teegirl (Feb 29, 2020)

2blue said:



			Hope it's better before then Jan  as we've a Sunday Driver there at end of April & I've not been before. Do both courses dry out the same? Any info welcome. 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Sorry delayed response 🥴
No improvement yet....... Although not as bad as some places. They are closing the courses so hopefully will protect them for later in the year. The lakes floods a bit in one place so gets closed but the woods back 9 has been very muddy. New HGK this year and hotel is being revamped so hope you have a great week end.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2020)

Have just emailed Forest Pines to find out what their stance is with our booking bearing in mind the current situation and the possibility of a "lock down"...
Might be panicking but I'd rather know now than in 4 or 5 weeks time.
Will let you know their response when I receive it.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm not sure of the age demographic but it wont help if over 70's are in lockdown  😣


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'm not sure of the age demographic but it wont help if over 70's are in lockdown  😣
		
Click to expand...

We could just play 6 a side.....


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Have just emailed Forest Pines to find out what their stance is with our booking bearing in mind the current situation and the possibility of a "lock down"...
Might be panicking but I'd rather know now than in 4 or 5 weeks time.
Will let you know their response when I receive it.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob.  I was thinking about this last night.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Could have a word with el Tigre golf course in Mexico. All seems well over here. 😁


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2020)

Well, I've had a response. Doesn't really tell me much.....

*Hi Rob,
As you can appreciate it is a developing situation, however we are currently open.
Obviously if things change we will be in touch to discuss the next steps.
Kind regards
Karen*

I'm going to have to call in the balances within the next week or so, but rest assured I am not going to send it off to the hotel unless I know it's safe should the trip not go ahead.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Well, I've had a response. Doesn't really tell me much.....

*Hi Rob,
As you can appreciate it is a developing situation, however we are currently open.
Obviously if things change we will be in touch to discuss the next steps.
Kind regards
Karen*

I'm going to have to call in the balances within the next week or so, but rest assured I am not going to send it off to the hotel unless I know it's safe should the trip not go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Impossible situation for them to comment on at this time, as she rightly states, it’s a developing situation, if they have to cancel because of govt policy advise, then we’ll get refunds, if you’re unsure, pay the deposits to them with a credit card for extra security.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			Impossible situation for them to comment on at this time, as she rightly states, it’s a developing situation, if they have to cancel because of govt policy advise, then we’ll get refunds, if you’re unsure, pay the deposits to them with a credit card for extra security.
		
Click to expand...

Deposit has already been paid Rob


----------



## teegirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Had a Sunday/Monday golf trip to FP on 8th / 9th and for those who haven't played it before course looked stunning, considering the winter deluge, walked off with clean shoes 
Greens need a bit of work but I'm sure they'll be in good shape by end of May.


Hope all your work isn't for nothing Rob!!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2020)

I hope this still goes ahead, really looking forward to it 🤞


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, whatever the next few month bring, I've got to pull in the balance monies. If everyone can start paying them now I will update the payments list as soon as I receive them. 
Rest assured though, I will leave paying the balance until the last possible moment, or at least until I know that our money is safe. Nobody will be out of pocket.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2020)

Macdonald Hotel & Resorts are closing a lot of their hotels with immediate effect. 

I think a few more will follow suit now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2020)

Bloody golf course I was gonna play on thursday had announced it is shut as from tomorrow.
Could do with Doon  over here to slash a few tyres.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2020)

Your not allowed out anyway, are you, you old codger 🤔


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Your not allowed out anyway, are you, you old codger 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Bordering between Old fart and whippersnapper.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 24, 2020)

Highly unlikely to go ahead I would think.  Hopefully Pines don’t arse around with this.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Highly unlikely to go ahead I would think.  Hopefully Pines don’t arse around with this.
		
Click to expand...

My fingers are firmly crossed on this. Forest Pines have a history of being tough on bookings, I've had my run-ins with them in the past. But I am not going to commit any further cash to them until I have assurances that any monies paid will be refunded *IN FULL.*
My own thoughts are that this will not be going ahead but I have to carry on collecting the money "just in case".... I don't want a mad rush nearer the time.
Your understanding, and cooperation at this time would be much appreciated.
Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			My fingers are firmly crossed on this. Forest Pines have a history of being tough on bookings, I've had my run-ins with them in the past. But I am not going to commit any further cash to them until I have assurances that any monies paid will be refunded *IN FULL.*
My own thoughts are that this will not be going ahead but I have to carry on collecting the money "just in case".... I don't want a mad rush nearer the time.
Your understanding, and cooperation at this time would be much appreciated.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sensible approach Smif.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2020)

Have now received an email from the hotel to confirm that they are closed.
Have a "helpline" number to call later on regarding the deposit I have paid, and cancellation.
Fingers crossed that we won't hit a problem.
Will update later once I have made the call.
Rob


----------



## 2blue (Apr 1, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Have now received an email from the hotel to confirm that they are closed.
Have a "helpline" number to call later on regarding the deposit I have paid, and cancellation.
Fingers crossed that we won't hit a problem.
Will update later once I have made the call.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob. Will let me mates know.👍👍


----------



## slowhand (Apr 1, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Have now received an email from the hotel to confirm that they are closed.
Have a "helpline" number to call later on regarding the deposit I have paid, and cancellation.
Fingers crossed that we won't hit a problem.
Will update later once I have made the call.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

A pity, as I was really looking forward to this, but not unexpected. Hopefully they won't be arses about the deposit, as it's not like you cancelled on them. 

Put me down for next year .


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 1, 2020)

Regret sending full payment now


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Regret sending full payment now 

Click to expand...

Don't worry about anything at the moment. As long as Forest Pines play fairly, nobody will lose anything. I'm as pissed off as anyone and it's going to be fun sorting this lot out. I have phoned them this morning and am waiting for a call back. 
I will keep you updated, just don't start panicking yet.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Don't worry about anything at the moment. As long as Forest Pines play fairly, nobody will lose anything. I'm as pissed off as anyone and it's going to be fun sorting this lot out. I have phoned them this morning and am waiting for a call back.
I will keep you updated, just don't start panicking yet.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for update mate


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 1, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			My fingers are firmly crossed on this. Forest Pines have a history of being tough on bookings, I've had my run-ins with them in the past. But I am not going to commit any further cash to them until I have assurances that any monies paid will be refunded *IN FULL.*
My own thoughts are that this will not be going ahead but I have to carry on collecting the money "just in case".... I don't want a mad rush nearer the time.
Your understanding, and cooperation at this time would be much appreciated.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with “Kenny’s Army” if you have any problem. He should have an answer by then and if not it will not be for the lack of trying!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 1, 2020)

Appreciate all your efforts Rob.  Gutted that you’ve put so much work in for no pay off.  We’re all grateful


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2020)

Well, I got my call back at 9.15 last night.
Their initial response is no refund, they are offering a change of date.
I've told them that the logistics of this are going to be nigh on impossible. We all know how difficult it can be arranging a betterball between four members of a club for a knockout competition sometimes, trying to arrange a change of date for 48 players?? Good luck with that!
The girl that I spoke to said that she understood, and was going to put my request for a refund to "management" and come back to me with their decision via email. I should get that today.
I'll stick to my guns for three reasons and see how it goes.

*1). It's going to be difficult to find a date that everybody agrees with.
2). Without trying to sound too "hysterical" we have no guarantees on who, and how many are going to come out of this.
3). Say the company go under?? No company is safe in today's situation, and if they go pop, then our money is lost for sure.*

I'll let you know how it goes.

Copy of the email I received from the hotel themselves (not the "helpline).....

*"Hello Rob,
Thank you for your email.
I can completely understand and appreciate your concern at this time.
We are currently working on a closure until the end of April however I am sure you can also appreciate we are unsure ourselves as to when we will be able to re-open our doors as there has been no further directive from the Government.
I can look into availability for a date change for you?"*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi Rob
Did you book by credit card
May be able to claim on that if they don’t play ball


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hi Rob
Did you book by credit card
May be able to claim on that if they don’t play ball
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Bank transfer. I don't own a credit card....


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 2, 2020)

Again, would agree with your approach Rob.  I’d be happy to change the date but as you say there’s no guarantee that the hotel will survive this crisis.  

I wouldn’t be surprised if they held on until the govt extends the lockdown.  I suppose at this time they have no legal duty to issue refunds, but it’ll come.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 2, 2020)

The whole society is begging for everyone to help out as best as they can, wether it be individuals or companies. 

I’m happy to leave my deposit and take a voucher instead. Gives me a reason to go up there at some point later anyway. If it can help the place to keep afloat by not demanding full refunds then it’s fine on my part.


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2020)

gutted this in cancelled but understandable.

I would be happy to take a credit note too.

thanks for the hard work Rob


----------



## teegirl (Apr 3, 2020)

As I live not too far away just say if I can pop along and have a word.......


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2020)

Still waiting to hear with confirmation from the hotel.
If I do go for a new date, it's likely to be for the 2021 return.


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Still waiting to hear with confirmation from the hotel.
If I do go for a new date, it's likely to be for the 2021 return.
		
Click to expand...

They’d obviously have to hold the same price, maybe throw in an incentive in, something like 2 puddings each 😜


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			They’d obviously have to hold the same price, maybe throw in an incentive in, something like 2 puddings each 😜
		
Click to expand...

I'm in


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 5, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Still waiting to hear with confirmation from the hotel.
If I do go for a new date, it's likely to be for the 2021 return.
		
Click to expand...

If we only get a credit note then 2021 seems like a sensible idea.  I don’t feel comfortable using their vulnerability to negotiate free stuff.  Just free buggies and a pint with dinner and that’s it.  Maybe see about that extra pudding thing too.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			If we only get a credit note then 2021 seems like a sensible idea.
		
Click to expand...

It would be the easiest option for me to keep tabs on. A refund situation would be a logistical nightmare to sort out.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 5, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			It would be the easiest option for me to keep tabs on. A refund situation would be a logistical nightmare to sort out.
		
Click to expand...

The Last of the Summer Wine cast are happy to go with that, even though I will have 2 more birthdays between now and then.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm happy with what ever is easiest young Smiffy 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2020)

If we’re going for 2021, can I request you keep it away from the first weekend in June (4th,5th,6th) please, otherwise I’ll need a refund!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 5, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			It would be the easiest option for me to keep tabs on. A refund situation would be a logistical nightmare to sort out.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate all the work you’ve put behind this Smiffy and understand that dealing with this issue that has come up now isn’t easy. However, I don’t believe there’s any chance for everyone that has now paid to be able to find a suitable date which will be more than a year away. 

If hotel isn’t backing down in terms of refunds and instead want to reschedule, can we not get individual credit notes instead to use?


----------



## 2blue (Apr 5, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Appreciate all the work you’ve put behind this Smiffy and understand that dealing with this issue that has come up now isn’t easy. However, I don’t believe there’s any chance for everyone that has now paid to be able to find a suitable date which will be more than a year away.

If hotel isn’t backing down in terms of refunds and instead want to reschedule, can we not get individual credit notes instead to use?
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This is the best solution I would have thought, Rob, as a re-shedule, would be very tough as we had to chase very hard to get everyone we did.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 5, 2020)

If you make it 4th,5th,6th June next year count me in 🤭


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			If you make it 4th,5th,6th June next year count me in 🤭
		
Click to expand...

I see sulky liked that, always had him down as a pathetic curtain twitcher.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			I see sulky liked that, always had him down as a pathetic curtain twitcher.
		
Click to expand...

you’re particularly twitchy today Robin. What’s up?


----------



## slowhand (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm happy any way. Either a refund, a credit note (if I can find someone to meet up with to play a round) or put it towards next year.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 5, 2020)

slowhand said:



			I'm happy any way. Either a refund, a credit note (if I can find someone to meet up with to play a round) or put it towards next year.
		
Click to expand...

Michael, you could come over there with my mob if that's the way things pan out.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 7, 2020)

2blue said:



			Michael, you could come over there with my mob if that's the way things pan out. 

Click to expand...

Nice of you Dave. Might very well take you up on that


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 8, 2020)

Due to a 12 week isolation advised by the NHS, I would have been unable to make this. I'm happy for my deposit to be held over to next years event, as for dates I'll fit in with the majority


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 8, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			Due to a 12 week isolation advised by the NHS, I would have been unable to make this. I'm happy for my deposit to be held over to next years event, as for dates I'll fit in with the majority
		
Click to expand...

Stay safe


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks, feel good no cough or temperature,
it's more on advice due to be classed as high risk.

Itching to get out but only in week 1, so some time to go yet


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 21, 2020)

Are we definitely postponing rather than cancelling this?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Are we definitely postponing rather than cancelling this?
		
Click to expand...

Don't suppose we'll get a definitive answer to that until the next phase of the lock down is announced.  If it is lifted (I highly doubt it, but stranger things have happened) then I'm sure Forest Pines will see no reason why we can't all pop along & play, and keep the cash if we don't.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't suppose we'll get a definitive answer to that until the next phase of the lock down is announced. * If it is lifted *(I highly doubt it, but stranger things have happened) *then I'm sure Forest Pines will see no reason why we can't all pop along & play, and keep the cash if we don't*.
		
Click to expand...

That's the scenario I'm more worried about mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Are we definitely postponing rather than cancelling this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting to hear back from FP mate, but I doubt whether they will give me any more information until an extension to the lockdown (or not) is announced. 
I'm caught between the devil and the deep blue here...


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2020)

What if they lift the lockdown on golf courses being able to be played, but still keep restrictions on essential travel? 

That being a decision based on local travel for members of local clubs, but obviously couldn’t be sanctioned for social trips where some are traveling hundreds of miles!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

The social distancing aspect will surely mean hotels and such won't be open by the end of May..courses possibly but dining and bars..?
Unlikely..


----------



## 2blue (Apr 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't suppose we'll get a definitive answer to that until the next phase of the lock down is announced.  If it is lifted (I highly doubt it, but stranger things have happened) then I'm sure Forest Pines will see no reason why we can't all pop along & play, and keep the cash if we don't.
		
Click to expand...

It would folly of the highest degree should they open golf courses & also allow packages of our kind to go ahead...  but as you say stranger things have happened.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2020)

2blue said:



*It would folly of the highest degree should they open golf courses & also allow packages of our kind to go ahead*...  but as you say stranger things have happened.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it would Dave, but depending on how they word it I can potentially see Forest Pines being very awkward about it; let's see if they can disappoint the sceptic in me.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed it would Dave, but depending on how they word it I can potentially see Forest Pines being very awkward about it; let's see if they can disappoint the sceptic in me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to wade in on a trip I am not going on. 

I don’t think Forest Pines would be awkward about it. No one knows when we can open the golf courses, bars hotels and even hotel rooms. Also there may be additional guidance for twin rooms but nothing has been mentioned to any golf courses yet. 

They are just waiting for information and are as probably keen as everyone to get restarted again. 

It’s hard for them to get it right when they have zero idea on what happens after this lockdown has had another 3 weeks.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry to wade in on a trip I am not going on. 

I don’t think Forest Pines would be awkward about it. No one knows when we can open the golf courses, bars hotels and even hotel rooms. Also there may be additional guidance for twin rooms but nothing has been mentioned to any golf courses yet. 

They are just waiting for information and are as probably keen as everyone to get restarted again. 

It’s hard for them to get it right when they have zero idea on what happens after this lockdown has had another 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t see Hotels being open for months, and then, unless from the same household, no twin occupancy, but stand alone restaurants & bars will open first, so looking at it as a gradual phasing, then hotels will be pretty much last to be reopened fully, possibly September at best imo.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			I can’t see Hotels being open for months, and then, unless from the same household, no twin occupancy, but stand alone restaurants & bars will open first, so looking at it as a gradual phasing, then hotels will be pretty much last to be reopened fully, possibly September at best imo.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the issue. Even the hotels don’t have a clue what they are allowed to do. 

Will twin rooms ever be the same again? 

We are in the same boat waiting on info for the hotels.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry to wade in on a trip I am not going on.

I don’t think Forest Pines would be awkward about it. No one knows when we can open the golf courses, bars hotels and even hotel rooms. Also there may be additional guidance for twin rooms but nothing has been mentioned to any golf courses yet.

They are just waiting for information and are as probably keen as everyone to get restarted again.

It’s hard for them to get it right when they have zero idea on what happens after this lockdown has had another 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise Glyn, it's a public forum & I posted a public comment.

I was thinking of the scenario that arises, that Dave's & Robin's posts alluded to, where they lift the restrictions on hotels & golf courses, but don't lift the restriction on non-essential travel.  Given where we are all coming from we could end up with a scenario that they won't refund because as far as they are concerned they're open so why should they refund despite the fact that very few of us should be travelling.  between that possibility, Smiffy's comments in #282 and past form, I'm not overly hopeful that the they will be overly accommodating.

Fully get your point that no one knows exactly what is going to happen, I just have my concerns about what might happen if there's in effect a partial lift of the lockdown.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 21, 2020)

Cheers rob. I’m sure it’ll all work out.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 26, 2020)

Would be a shame if you have to cancel this, im sure those of us that played in the inital game will wish to keep up the good work.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Update...... event cancelled.
Have received an email from Forest Pines this morning, they are going to refund the deposit we have paid.
They cannot do this until Friday 1st May.
This is going to be a logistical nightmare......


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

Shame but expected.
No rush with the refunds Rob...
Hope you're  well....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Shame but expected.
No rush with the refunds Rob...
Hope you're  well....

Click to expand...

We're fine mate, as I hope you are too.
It's going to take a while to sort all of this out....so stick with me, it will be done


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2020)

I gather you’re going to want our bank details sent via pm so when you receive the refund, plus what you’re holding, you work through the list and refund everyone 🤔

You never know, you might have some left over 😜😂


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2020)

thanks for the update mate.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 27, 2020)

Let us know when you're wanting bank details sent as your mail box is gonna fill up pretty quick.🤓


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 28, 2020)

Cheers Smithy, just pm when you want bank details.  Thanks for sorting... looks like I'll be an old fart by the time we play again


----------



## slowhand (Apr 28, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Update...... event cancelled.
Have received an email from Forest Pines this morning, they are going to refund the deposit we have paid.
They cannot do this until Friday 1st May.
This is going to be a logistical nightmare......


Click to expand...

Just let me know when you want my bank details mate. No rush, so whenever you're ready.

And put me on the list for next year!


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I burn this red shirt now 🔥👍


----------



## Dando (May 5, 2020)

hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando
		
Click to expand...

Go for it 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (May 5, 2020)

Please put Tash down and single room pleeeeeeeeeze.


----------



## rosecott (May 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando
		
Click to expand...

Would be happy to help in any way I can - if I'm spared.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Would be happy to help in any way I can - if I'm spared.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope you are 👍👍


----------



## SteveW86 (May 5, 2020)

Definitely up for it continuing


----------



## 94tegsi (May 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando
		
Click to expand...

Yes maaaate!!


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

It would be rude not to....


----------



## Matty6 (May 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not been to one of these events before but definitely want to attend in the future. Would be great if you pick up the reigns on this pal.


----------



## wookie (May 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando
		
Click to expand...

 Go for it James - nice one


----------



## slowhand (May 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi all,
given the love for this meet and Rob stepping down from organising it I am seriously thinking about taking over organising it for 2021 as it will be a shame for it to stop.
are you guys up for it?
dando
		
Click to expand...

Fully support you. Put me down for a single room please


----------



## gopher99 (May 6, 2020)

I haven’t been to this meeting before either, my folks live in Lincolnshire though. So it would be a good reason to play and see them as well.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Come on James, get a new thread started, maybe cut & paste the original list first then ask for confirmations and delete and add newbies accordingly.

There's a new kid in town, in the style of Roadhouse, 'His name is Dando'


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2020)

Hang on a minute guys
We don’t know dates or even if Forest Pines or wherever it is held will do a similar deal

James can I suggest that you take it as read that there is an appetite for this event Along similar lines as previously.

When the courses/ hotels reopen, that’s the time to get the info and start asking for names etc👍


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hang on a minute guys
We don’t know dates or even if Forest Pines or wherever it is held will do a similar deal

James can I suggest that you take it as read that there is an appetite for this event Along similar lines as previously.

When the courses/ hotels reopen, that’s the time to get the info and start asking for names etc👍
		
Click to expand...

thanks Sherlock!


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2020)

I have emailed Forest Pines and asked for prices and availability for Sunday 23rd May 2021

once I hear back I will start a new thread


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Come on James, get a new thread started, maybe cut & paste the original list first then ask for confirmations and delete and add newbies accordingly.

There's a new kid in town, in the style of Roadhouse, 'His name is Dando' 

Click to expand...

Typical Fishy, sticking his oar in where it’s not needed😃 

Dando, I hope you’ve prepared yourself for the inane and irrelevant questions coming your way when organising a meet?? I dont envy youpal.

Good luck though buddy👍🏻


----------



## virtuocity (May 6, 2020)

Will there be a carvery or set menu?  What colour shirts?  Can I get out early?  What’s the format?  What order are we playing the courses? Will someone turn up on the wrong day? What will the weather be like?


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Typical Fishy, sticking his oar in where it’s not needed😃
		
Click to expand...

What you on about?


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Will there be a carvery or set menu?  What colour shirts?  Can I get out early?  What’s the format?  What order are we playing the courses? Will someone turn up on the wrong day? What will the weather be like?
		
Click to expand...

You’re banned! 🤣🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			What you on about?
		
Click to expand...

🎣🎣🎣🎣🎣 😂😂

Evening fishy


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			🎣🎣🎣🎣🎣 😂😂

Evening fishy
		
Click to expand...

Get back to your scouse sunbed, which is standing in front of the fridge with the door open 😜


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Get back to your scouse sunbed, which is standing in front of the fridge with the door open 😜
		
Click to expand...

Jokes never have the same affect when you’ve got to explain the punchline fishy 🤷‍♂️😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Will there be a carvery or set menu?  What colour shirts?  Can I get out early?  What’s the format?  What order are we playing the courses? Will someone turn up on the wrong day? What will the weather be like?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, these will all be asked again in the next 12months, though I doubt anyone could be stupid enough to turn up the week before eh Davemac1😁


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2020)

What sort of sausages will be served?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			What sort of sausages will be served?
		
Click to expand...

Ive heard it depends who you room with 😁


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2020)

Hence the stampede for single rooms?


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive heard it depends who you room with 😁
		
Click to expand...

The chipolatar’s are on you then 😳


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			The chipolatar’s are on you then 😳
		
Click to expand...

Button (angry) mushroom actually 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			Hence the stampede for single rooms?
		
Click to expand...

They’re the worst 😆😆


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Button (angry) mushroom actually 😉
		
Click to expand...

Figures, I hear they grow well in the shade 😜


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Figures, I hear they grow well in the shade 😜
		
Click to expand...

😬😬😬


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			What sort of sausages will be served?
		
Click to expand...

Lincolnshire obviously.


----------



## Leftie (May 6, 2020)

What time are we teeing off on the Sunday??


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2020)

All of the above posts have made me realise that I won't be missing anything.....

Still waiting for refund from Forest Pines guys. Every time I phone to speak to the girl that I need to, I have "just missed her" so I have now emailed her to get it sorted. She is now off duty until Saturday evening so hopefully something will be forthcoming early next week.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2020)

Rob any chance you can give Dando the heads up about what you had arranged about a double room for myself and better half. Thanks mate


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rob any chance you can give Dando the heads up about what you had arranged about a double room for myself and better half. Thanks mate
		
Click to expand...

He's talking about next year mate.....


----------



## 2blue (May 13, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			All of the above posts have made me realise that I won't be missing anything.....

Still waiting for refund from Forest Pines guys. Every time I phone to speak to the girl that I need to, I have "just missed her" so I have now emailed her to get it sorted. *She is now off duty until Saturday evening* so hopefully something will be forthcoming early next week.
Will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Anything further Rob??


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2020)

2blue said:



			Anything further Rob?? 

Click to expand...

Checked my bank account yesterday. Refund still not in. I will phone again today and chase up.

Edit. Have just rung again, (because I've been told twice in the past that the girl I need works nights). She is now off again until Sunday night! I've got the name of somebody else to speak to who will be there after 8am this morning. Going to make another call later.
Bear with me......


----------



## slowhand (May 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Checked my bank account yesterday. Refund still not in. I will phone again today and chase up.

Edit. Have just rung again, (because I've been told twice in the past that the girl I need works nights). She is now off again until Sunday night! I've got the name of somebody else to speak to who will be there after 8am this morning. Going to make another call later.
Bear with me......
		
Click to expand...

Don't envy you mate. They sound like a right nightmare to deal with. Not sure how you managed to do this for so long without going totally insane 

But thanks for all your hard work


----------



## 2blue (May 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Checked my bank account yesterday. Refund still not in. I will phone again today and chase up.

Edit. Have just rung again, (because I've been told twice in the past that the girl I need works nights). She is now off again until Sunday night! I've got the name of somebody else to speak to who will be there after 8am this morning. Going to make another call later.
Bear with me......
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob.....  all the best, matey


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2020)

Have tried to phone them 5 or 6 times today. Not answering phone now 😡😡😡


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2020)

Finally got through!! Money should be back in within two days, I can start sorting it then!! Hurrah!!!!!!!


----------



## 2blue (May 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Finally got through!! Money should be back in within two days, I can start sorting it then!! Hurrah!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well done.... you can do no more.
I must say they've been very uncooperative considering that such a large group has been giving them business for quite a number of years.
We had Belton Woods booked for a Sun Driver on 26th April for 20 of us & they returned full payments over a month ago so we'll defo support them in 2021 when hopefully back to normal.
FP's treatment of us makes me reluctant to support them any further & I'd be far more likely to attend The 'Ol Gits V Whippersnappers if we moved it to Belton Woods which has 2 lots of 18 & some Forum Members who play there.....  TeeGirl. Not sure how they're fixed for a large group needing a lot of singles. Yes, very pigged off with  FP as they've made things difficult for you, Rob.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Finally got through!! Money should be back in within two days, I can start sorting it then!! Hurrah!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you want us to start sending you our bank details?


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Do you want us to start sending you our bank details?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight (May 15, 2020)

Details sent young fella 👍🏾👍🏾


----------

